# Is There An M3?



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just wondering if there was ever an M3? Never seen one, that'a all.

Also can you get an M4 dial without the red 24 hour numerals?

curious of Peterborough


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have never seen an M3 , if there was then it was before my time.



> Also can you get an M4 dial without the red 24 hour numerals?


No.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Roy said:


> I have never seen an M3 , if there was then it was before my time.


 Must be pretty old then!!!























Shame about the M4 dial I just dont like those 24 hour numerals.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I have to say, I'm looking at mine now, and they really don't show up unless you are looking at the dial in full-on sun light. Indoors, overcast and most other indirect lighting, you really don't notice them.

I was shielding the dial on this shot and you can see that the numbers do not standout much. Particularly if you are just glancing at the time.










I accept that you need to see it in the flesh as it were, as it still might not be to some tastes.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Thanks George.

Some pics on the web they really stand out and some you can hardly see. I think the non date is def a one to keep on my list. Will wait to see how the RLT diver turns out 1st before I go for it.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

M5 is the ideal situation for me.

Excellent dial version.


----------

